# Archäologie: RAR Items doppelt erstellen?



## refload (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen ob man Rare Archäologie items doppelt erstellen kann oder sind die dann raus?

Beispiel: 

Nachtelf - ich habe schon folgende Sachen:

- Irrwishverwandlung 
- Spiegel
- Knochen 

Sind die sachen dann für immer raus oder kann man Sie doppelt erstellen? 

Die Frage zielt auf folgendes hin: Sind irgendwann alle Rare Items bereits hergestellt und ich habe ne höhere Chance auf die Puppe? 


Wäre für Antworten dankbar.

Gruß!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Januar 2011)

rar items tauchen nur einmal pro char auf.

da sie dann aus der liste der möglicheiten fallen, steigt die chance auf die anderen irgendwo im 0.1% bereich an


----------



## refload (3. Januar 2011)

Na das lässt ja hoffen xD


----------



## Flachtyp (6. Januar 2011)

Ja, doppelt erstellen geht nicht. Demnach müßte jedes rare was Du erstellst die Chancen erhöhen, daß das nächste rare das wird welches Du haben willst.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Januar 2011)

Ich denke nicht, daß sich Chance erhöht.

Wenn es zum Beispiel 5 Rares mit ner Chance von jew. 1 % gibt, hat man zu Beginn ne Chance von 5 % kein Graues zu bekommen. 

Mit jeder raren Fertigstellung erhöht sich mMn nur die Chance auf ein Graues um 1 %.


----------



## Garonthil (6. Januar 2011)

In der Liste der erstellten Gegenstände steht bei den raren Items ebenfalls, wie oft man sie hergestellt hat. Daraus folgt, dass man auch die raren Items mehr als einmal pro Stück herstellen kann.

 Ich habe allerdings bereits 10 rare Items gebastelt und noch keins doppelt. Auch schon bei den grauen Items hatte ich den Eindruck, dass Blizzard das so programmiert hat, dass erst mal jeder einzelne (graue) Gegenstand einer Rasse einmal hergestellt werden muß, bevor die ersten doppelten auftauchen. Ich hoffe mal, dass das bei den raren und epischen Sachen genauso ist.

 Im übrigen stehen die Chancen auf ein rares Item weit besser als 0,1%. Ich habe jetzt 75 graue Sachen gebastelt und schon 10 rare. 10 durch 85 gleich 0,118 gleich 11,8%.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte graue schon doppelt restauriert und dann noch neue bekommen. Konnte ich gut an den Achievments erkennen.


----------



## Psychopatrix (6. Januar 2011)

Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen ... weil es ja erfolge auch für Graue items gibt ... und ich habe schön viele doppelt ja gar 3 fach aber die erfolge für die Grauen sets habe ich nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Januar 2011)

Garonthil schrieb:


> In der Liste der erstellten Gegenstände steht bei den raren Items ebenfalls, wie oft man sie hergestellt hat. Daraus folgt, dass man auch die raren Items mehr als einmal pro Stück herstellen kann.


nö heißt es nicht


----------



## Flachtyp (6. Januar 2011)

Man KANN die raren items nicht doppelt herstellen. Die grauen schon.

Das wärs jawohl auch. Schon dieser epic Käferanhänger bei den Tol'vir ist ein "Schlag ins Gesicht". Wenn DER nochmal kommen würde, würde ich ganz ruhig meinen PC herunterfahren, alles abbauen, in eine Box legen und diese dann dem erstbesten Passanten schenken den ich hier auf der Strasse begegne.

BTW, ich habe nun 34 gewöhnliche Tol'vir-Artefakte und 2 epics(besagter Anhänger und den Ring) fertiggestellt.


----------



## Aske333 (6. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> rar items tauchen nur einmal pro char auf.
> 
> da sie dann aus der liste der möglicheiten fallen, steigt die chance auf die anderen irgendwo im 0.1% bereich an



Das wird nicht so sein. Jedes Rare hat seine eigene feste Chance. Sieht man daran, daß wirklich jeder Archäologe den Raptor und das Pet hat. Hier wird die Chance wahrscheinlich im Vorkommabereich liegen. Bei den 359er Epixxen liegt sie dann fest im Nachkommabereich.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Januar 2011)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Das wird nicht so sein. Jedes Rare hat seine eigene feste Chance. Sieht man daran, daß wirklich jeder Archäologe den Raptor und das Pet hat. Hier wird die Chance wahrscheinlich im Vorkommabereich liegen. Bei den 359er Epixxen liegt sie dann fest im Nachkommabereich.


ja aber wenn ich mich recht an wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung erinnere, steigt die chance für alle anderen events wenn beim einem würfel wurf das geworfene danach nicht nochmal gewürfelt werden kann.
allerdings kann es auch andersrum sein, die chance auf grau erhöht sich, oder es ändert sich garnicht, weil 2mal gewürfelt wird, erst seltenheit dann item.

wie das ausgelost wird weiß aber leider nur blizz^^


----------



## Dabears (6. Januar 2011)

Sollte evtl gehen wenn du sie nicht mehr hast (Evtl weil Einzigartig)


----------



## Aske333 (6. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ja aber wenn ich mich recht an wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung erinnere, steigt die chance für alle anderen events wenn beim einem würfel wurf das geworfene danach nicht nochmal gewürfelt werden kann.



Das ist völlig richtig.

Hinzu kommt aber noch, daß Du ja nicht einen großen Topf hast, aus dem gezogen wird, sondern pro Volk einen Topf. D.h. die Chance auf den Zinrokh kann man schonmal unter gar keinen Umständen erhöhen, da er das einzige Rare der Trolle ist.

Aber klar, es kann natürlich sein, daß sich die chance auf das nächste rare bei Völkern mit mehreren Rares minimal erhöht, sobald man eines davon ausgebuddelt hat.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Januar 2011)

das stimmt natürlich auch^^

ich würde aber das 2 würfel system für am wahrscheinlichsten halten, leicht zu balancen.

1. wurf für seltenheit: grau, blau, epic
2. wurf bestimmt dann das item der ausgewürflten seltenheitsgruppe


----------



## Flachtyp (7. Januar 2011)

K, dann würde ja was man schon erstellt hat an epics nur den 2 Wurf beeinflussen. Könnte so sein.


----------



## Yoshitomo (14. August 2011)

also entweder hatte ich dann einen Bug oder man kann sehr wohl auch Rare Items mehrfach ausbuddeln. Ich hab mit dem selben Char nämlich den fossilen Raptor und das Pet 2mal erstellt, mußte die Duplikate aber wegwerfen da sie nicht verkauft werden können.


----------



## astue (14. August 2011)

@Yoshitomo:

Poste doch mal bitte den Screenshot, mit dem Tooltip, der 2 Ausgrabungen für das Item anzeigt...

das würde die Diskussion "Nur-einmal-oder-nicht" sicher beenden :-)


----------



## Metadron72 (15. August 2011)

gibts keine diskussion, rares kann man nur 1mal buddeln


----------



## astue (20. August 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> gibts keine diskussion, rares kann man nur 1mal buddeln



wer bist Du? Irgendein Despot, der festlegt, über was diskutiert wird?

Wenn Yoshitomo behauptet, er hat Dinge doppelt ausgebuddelt, dann soll er es belegen.
Wenn Du behauptest, es geht nicht, dann belege es bitte auch.


Ein Benehmen haben manche Leute.... tststs


----------



## Metadron72 (22. August 2011)

astue schrieb:


> wer bist Du? Irgendein Despot, der festlegt, über was diskutiert wird?
> 
> Wenn Yoshitomo behauptet, er hat Dinge doppelt ausgebuddelt, dann soll er es belegen.
> Wenn Du behauptest, es geht nicht, dann belege es bitte auch.
> ...




.....


http://eu.battle.net...c/1776590876#14 beitrag 17, ich habe fertig (blue post und so)....kann ich dir sonst noch behilflich sein, lieber astue ?


----------

